# help



## Momof2kids (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi everyone, Could somebody tell me how to put my webpage at the bootom of my thread


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Click on User CP on the blue bar above. Go to edit signature. Put the link in there and it will show up on your posts at the bottom like it is on mine. I hope this helps.

Nomad.


----------



## byexample (Aug 28, 2009)

You won't be able to add a signature until after you've contributed so many posts. I can't remember how many posts you have to make before you are able to add a signature via the User CP. But I remember that it was at least 20 posts before I had the option in the User CP to add a signature. So keep on participating!


----------

